

Get the HN you want: follow HN folk with email notifications. - markkat
http://www.hackerstream.com/

======
hollerith
The problem with getting a stream of someone's comments is that (unlike blog
posts and tweets) comments are not written to stand alone.

One can reduce the problem by always including the parent, but that is often
too much or too little context. For a stream of omments to be worth reading
really requires some indication of what older comments are necessary to
understand any given comment and probably some changes in the habits of
comment writers.

And yeah, the inability to make views worth reading of comments by selected
authors makes me try to stay away from trees of comments like we see on reddit
and HN. (HN however has other things going for it though that offset my
dislike of trees of comments.)

~~~
akkartik
Yeah. I've tried to make the most of current mores with the 'x more comments'
link, which shows all of a comment's parents. What do you think of that?

~~~
hollerith
I noticed that link, but did not try it because I was not really paying
attention and assumed it was like those links on Reddit or (old) Slashdot that
hide low-score comments.

I would have been more likely to try it if the link said, "Show x more
comments above," since that phrasing is used on Less Wrong, or, "Show
context."

(Trying it now.)

~~~
akkartik
Ah, thanks for the pointer to lesswrong!

------
SkyMarshal
Don't forget <http://hackerfollow.com/>, it's still up and going strong. No
email notifications, but it just works.

------
akkartik
I'd love to get some HN'ers trying this out over the next few days. Here's a
little write-up we wrote about why we built it:
<http://akkartik.name/blog/2011-05-13-05-47-29-soc>

------
hasanove
I have seen your ad a number of times when googling for "hacker news". Are you
planning to implement some sort of monetization in the future?

~~~
akkartik
That's great to hear :) No, no plans for monetization. We're just trying to
build a steady little stream of feedback.

Why _do_ you type 'hacker news' into google?

~~~
dawson
hacker news + $article-title

~~~
jerf
Better: site:news.ycombinator.com $article-title

------
markkat
Out of all the HN interface apps I've tried, this is one has stuck. Enjoy.

~~~
akkartik
Thanks for the kind words!

~~~
markkat
np. It was actually your post a few days ago that led me to it.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2737779> I started using HS, and I have
been enjoying it. -so thank you.

------
lhnz
It's a shame we can't get an API which gives access to which stories users
have upvoted/downvoted and use that to build a better frontpage for ourselves.

~~~
akkartik
Well, the HN model has always been that votes are private. We can argue about
whether that's a good idea (I don't think so), but it's probably not going to
change.

------
smharris65
Any reason why you don't set the "charset" on your pages? I'm seeing some
unknown encoding "question marks". (chrome/mac)

~~~
akkartik
Ah, thanks for the bug report. I'll fix things like
<http://hackerstream.com/?item=2747279>

------
karussell
Just released the news reader which includes hackernews but also Twitter and
more <http://jetsli.de> \+ supports geeky features <http://ow.ly/5DMnk>

------
jkent
Appears down from the UK at around 11pm BST Sunday, unfortunately!

~~~
akkartik
Back now! Sorry about that.

